# lightbulb moment  #1956



## garyinderry (Nov 13, 2016)

Been struggling with my irons and driver for quite some time.  Main problem is dropping the club way inside under plane whatever you want to call it. 

It has been a succession of fats and hooks.  With the soft ground recently its been nothing short of pathetic. Scrapping it round and having to chip and putt to make a score. Rounds would go by without hitting a single clean iron. 

I enjoy the challenge of this game and trying to figure it out for myself with the aid of videos. I've had a handful of lessons when things get seriously bad and was on the verge of booking one soon. 

This week I stopped sliding hard with my left hip and this reduced my hook with the driver.  

The fat irons remained. On the tenth tee I watched my mate practice swing who swings with a out to in swing. I wanted to copy his swing in a vain attempt to hit a fade with my hybrid. I focused on his right shoulder and tried to copy its movements. As I stood over the ball I got it into my head I would *throw my right shoulder at the ball*.  BANG flushed it. 

Same swing thought with every iron for the rest of the round and I was back hitting flush irons again. It reminded me of the lesson I had with Jason Dransfield where he pointed out to me that I needed to turn rather than slide, dipping my right shoulder backwards swallowing out the club too much and swinging out to right field. I didn't quite get it that day but its finally sunk in.  

It also seemed to unlock an extra gear with the driver too. Felt a freedom of movement that wasn't previously there. 

I will post a video I found on YouTube that pretty much says what I am getting at in a convoluted way. 


Excited to work on this.


----------



## garyinderry (Nov 13, 2016)

[video=youtube;hxQI4UKrxN8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hxQI4UKrxN8[/video]


----------



## huds1475 (Nov 13, 2016)

What's 'tords' Gary? Are they like Chords?


----------



## garyinderry (Nov 13, 2016)

huds1475 said:



			What's 'tords' Gary? Are they like Chords?
		
Click to expand...


Give him a chance lad.  (in my best butch harmon voice)  These are pearls I'm giving you, pearls. :rofl:


----------



## huds1475 (Nov 13, 2016)

garyinderry said:



			Give him a chance lad.  (in my best butch harmon voice)  These are pearls I'm giving you, pearls. :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

I like it, reminds me of Denzil Dexter.

There's some decent advice in there to help get a feel. Not too far away from what I'm trying to work on at the moment to be honest!

Although i don't need any more lightbulb moments to be honest, I'm rapidly catching you up already 

Hope you're well :thup:


----------



## garyinderry (Nov 13, 2016)

Things are good pal.  


Even happier my game is also turning the corner.


----------



## davemc1 (Nov 14, 2016)

There good these lightbulb moments &#129300; &#128161;&#128515;

I had one the other week of keeping the shoulders out of the swing, today's gem was to keep the legs quiet. Only had a 9+52 but was crunching them. 

Soon the only thing moving in my swing will be the arms &#128514;

Golf aint easy


----------



## huds1475 (Nov 14, 2016)

davemc1 said:



			Soon the only thing moving in my swing will be the arms &#128514;
		
Click to expand...

Now this is would like to see :rofl:

A bit like a more animated version of the swing thought you had on the 1st Tee @ Manchester - "Move nothing"!


----------



## davemc1 (Nov 14, 2016)

Am a bit like K Bradley but with none of his animation &#128558;


----------



## garyinderry (Nov 14, 2016)

I did a little digging and it seems that this is absolutely the right thing to be doing.  Stops the arm getting trapped and allows the arms to swing in front of the body and deliver proper shaft lean. 

2mins 33seconds here is exactly it

[video=youtube;P668H4jsSjs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P668H4jsSjs[/video]


----------



## garyinderry (Nov 14, 2016)

And again.  7mins 00.   exactly what I was feeling.   "right shoulder directly at the ball.''

[video=youtube;raBTmcsO0pw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=raBTmcsO0pw[/video]


----------



## garyinderry (Nov 14, 2016)

This is funny but perfectly illustrates it.   bam bam bam bam bam bam bam. :rofl: 

[video=youtube;3YKJcdd6G7g]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3YKJcdd6G7g[/video]


----------



## huds1475 (Nov 14, 2016)

Gary, this where I am but...

None of this is any use if you are starting your downswing with your left arm (for right-handers) parallel to a point way right of your target (behind you).

The more your left arm starts the downswing parallel to the target, the less chance you have of getting trapped - blocking / fats / other rubbish contacts.

**Obviously this applies specifically to my wonky golf swing at this point in time, and is a summary of PGA Professional diagnosis and strategy to resolve**


----------



## garyinderry (Nov 14, 2016)

huds1475 said:



			Gary, this where I am but...

*None of this is any use if you are starting your downswing with your left arm (for right-handers) parallel to a point way right of your target (behind you).*

The more your left arm starts the downswing parallel to the target, the less chance you have of getting trapped - blocking / fats / other rubbish contacts.

**Obviously this applies specifically to my wonky golf swing at this point in time, and is a summary of PGA Professional diagnosis and strategy to resolve**
		
Click to expand...

Struggling to get a picture of this. Would right of your target not be 2 o'clock if the target was 12?


----------



## huds1475 (Nov 14, 2016)

garyinderry said:



			Struggling to get a picture of this. Would right of your target not be 2 o'clock if the target was 12?
		
Click to expand...

Yes it would. But bear in mind the example is for me and I'm not overly flexible so, using the clock face...

Assume I turn a 90 degree shoulder turn then;

Good = Shoulders 3 o'clock/ L arm parallel to 6/12 o'clock 

Bad = Shoulders 3 o'clock / L arm parallel to 8/2 o'clock. 

In the bad example my club has effectively got stuck behind me, making it very hard to get it back in a good position without some serious manipulation of body and/or hands. Causes a lot of inconsistencies and all of the symptoms previously described.

If I can start the downswing from a better position (good example) all I need to do is then and let the momentum execute the shot.

Sounds great. But there's a lot of bad habit/ muscle memory that needs getting rid of!


----------



## FairwayDodger (Nov 14, 2016)

Gary!




Fantastic lightbulb moment, I owe you a pint!

Have been battling the hooks with driver and fairways all year, just about keeping it playable by swinging very slowly and deliberately which has been costing loads of distance.

At the range tonight (nothing to lose) I decided to hit a few with just this swing thought. Instantly stopped hooking. After a few more I decided to give it the full shoulder turn, plenty of width and swing hard and fast.... just nailed it -  beautiful ball flight, slight draw - went miles. Same with the 3 wood. Hit loads more, no hooks!

My iron play has been really good all year but incorporating this seemed to help my accuracy there too.

Exciting stuff - hopefully not a false dawn....

:cheers:


----------



## garyinderry (Nov 14, 2016)

Delighted for you.   hooks it something I've been battling for quite some time now along with fats.  I was diving so far left thinking I needed to get all my weight left. All it was doing was pushing my path miles right and my low point behind the ball. 

It was catch 22, making it worse trying to fix the problem. 

From the first time I tried this move it was if a switch was flicked.  Ball on face with PROPER shaft lean.  Small draw and no hook. Powerful flight.

I'm buzzing off this too.  I finally get it.  Been doing quite a few slow motion swings at home and it makes so much sense. Annoyed I missed this before but glad I have my head around it now. I watched loads of videos talking about having the arms infront of the body but could never get 'unstuck'.


----------



## huds1475 (Nov 14, 2016)

garyinderry said:



			Struggling to get a picture of this. Would right of your target not be 2 o'clock if the target was 12?
		
Click to expand...

Good would look something like this..

https://youtu.be/7shFFs9rZXg


----------



## garyinderry (Nov 14, 2016)

[video=youtube;piHHfKxNP9w]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=piHHfKxNP9w[/video]


----------



## fundy (Nov 15, 2016)

Interesting

As another cursed by the big hooks I hit some balls today with this thought in mind.Started off hitting a lot of pulls but after a while it started to improve. Definitely helped with my body rotation and allowed my hands to be much quieter.

Will try some more with this when Ive a bit more time and try and video a few swings to see if the difference is pronounced


----------



## garyinderry (Nov 15, 2016)

Delighted to say I was out today and my game is back on track.   6 over with 3 3 putts on spiked greens.   best round in months. 


I can even hit fades again.    it is an absolute pleasure striking irons well again.    its my same old crappy back swing but the ball striking it night and day better from last week.


----------



## garyinderry (Nov 15, 2016)

Last week, if you put a gun to my head, I could not hit a fade.   I'm back baby 

[video=youtube;EXT-1Oz8bN0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EXT-1Oz8bN0[/video]


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 15, 2016)

Are you consciously slowing your swing down to think about the shoulder and are you removing all other swing thoughts as well?


----------



## Crow (Nov 15, 2016)

Got to try this, will it prevent shanks?


----------



## garyinderry (Nov 15, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			Are you consciously slowing your swing down to think about the shoulder and are you removing all other swing thoughts as well?
		
Click to expand...


Honestly its just my same old backswing and usual super strong grip.   swing back as per and than only thought it to drive my shoulder to the ball. 

It seems to make the rest of the swing fall into place. Hips clearing better. 

Looking at the video I am loving how stable the face is through impact.  I am usually fighting that from flipping over.


----------



## garyinderry (Nov 15, 2016)

Crow said:



			Got to try this, will it prevent shanks?
		
Click to expand...

Couldn't tell you.   I haven't hit one yet.     why did you make me type that?  :rofl:


----------



## fundy (Nov 15, 2016)

Crow said:



			Got to try this, will it prevent shanks?
		
Click to expand...

if you throw the shoulder too much then no (i actually hit one earlier when doing this)

if anything for me it means the path is going to be more neutral and im going to hit it nearer the neck than the toe as I would when Im stuck on the inside never really been a sufferer though so prob not the best to comment


----------



## FairwayDodger (Nov 15, 2016)

garyinderry said:



			Honestly its just my same old backswing and usual super strong grip.   swing back as per and than only thought it to drive my shoulder to the ball. 

It seems to make the rest of the swing fall into place. Hips clearing better. 

Looking at the video I am loving how stable the face is through impact.  I am usually fighting that from flipping over.
		
Click to expand...

Likewise for me, dropped all other swing thoughts and went with this. Eventually I was swinging harder than I have for months.


----------



## garyinderry (Nov 15, 2016)

Crow said:



			Got to try this, will it prevent shanks?
		
Click to expand...

This video talks about outward forward and downward.   its getting the right amount of each. 

[video=youtube;UhPxUXEKADg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UhPxUXEKADg[/video]


I got the idea watching my friend who hits fades who has too much outwards.  I just thought, sod it, my shoulder is going AT THE BALL.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 15, 2016)

garyinderry said:



			Honestly its just my same old backswing and usual super strong grip.   swing back as per and than only thought it to drive my shoulder to the ball. 

It seems to make the rest of the swing fall into place. Hips clearing better. 

Looking at the video I am loving how stable the face is through impact.  I am usually fighting that from flipping over.
		
Click to expand...

Tried it today on the course and hit a couple of lovely shots, also hit a couple heavy, hitting the ground behind the ball, almost felt as if I was dropping the shoulder too much down and the club was then too low.


----------



## garyinderry (Nov 15, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			Tried it today on the course and hit a couple of lovely shots, also hit a couple heavy, hitting the ground behind the ball, almost felt as if I was dropping the shoulder too much down and the club was then too low.
		
Click to expand...

2.05 in that video was me getting stuck hitting it fat.  Post 29.  Too much down and not enough outward and forward.   probably feels over the top to people who swing out to right field.


----------



## Crow (Nov 15, 2016)

I hope that this can help me, believe it or not there was a time when irons were by far the strongest part of my game rather than the weakest link. 

Thinking about this move has reminded me of one of the swing thoughts I used to use a lot, it was from the great John Jacobs and the thought was, from the top of the backswing to pull the club down to the ball. I'm hoping that this will have the same effect!

Damn it! Why do I have to wait until the weekend before I can play and try it? :angry:


----------



## garyinderry (Nov 16, 2016)

Just watched Mr Watson's lessons of a life time. I've had the DVD for quite some time but never got around to seeing it. 

Here is a brief clip of section 8. "the secret''

I find it amazing that he went through pretty much the same frustrations and thought processes that I did to arrive at this point.  The story of how he arrived at this pretty much matches up with my one word for word.  The only difference is he says he tried to keep his shoulders on the same plane, where I thought about firing my shoulder at the ball. Brings about the same net result. 

Anyway I am sure this boring the trunks off some people.  You know what, I don't care.  I am buzzing with this and hope it can help others. 

[video=youtube;Fpq0-dPTqkI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fpq0-dPTqkI[/video]


----------



## LCW (Nov 16, 2016)

garyinderry said:



			Just watched Mr Watson's lessons of a life time. I've had the DVD for quite some time but never got around to seeing it. 

Here is a brief clip of section 8. "the secret''

I find it amazing that he went through pretty much the same frustrations and thought processes that I did to arrive at this point.  The story of how he arrived at this pretty much matches up with my one word for word.  The only difference is he says he tried to keep his shoulders on the same plane, where I thought about firing my shoulder at the ball. Brings about the same net result. 

Anyway I am sure this boring the trunks off some people.  You know what, I don't care.  I am buzzing with this and hope it can help others.
		
Click to expand...

I thought that video was errily similar to one I have had book marked in my YT playlists.  Its always been my go to video for a while, the great Tom Watson.  He did pretty well i think although his memory must be shot as he talks about Jack N not corey in my video link 

[video=youtube;b6cntSpVbZo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b6cntSpVbZo[/video]


----------



## Qwerty (Nov 16, 2016)

I put this into practice today and hit the majority of irons very well, a nice clean strike with what felt like not a lot of effort.
I think its certainly something that I need to work on and ingrain as I know my swing is overly shallow, this is promoting a much better downward strike.
Thanks for sharing Gaz :thup:


----------



## garyinderry (Nov 16, 2016)

Glad to help.  Seems so simple that I can't belive I missed it for so long. 

This can help anyone who swings too far to the right and gets hooky. 

I imagine over the toppers could reduce that by stopping the right shoulder going out so much and more down at the ball. 

Get the energy moving in the right direction.  Right at the ball.


----------



## garyinderry (Nov 17, 2016)

There is just no end to these videos.  They keep coming up on my recommended videos. 

For those that drop the shoulder back and swing out to the right field, this move initially feels like it might push you over the top.  It does anything but. 


[video=youtube;HhmabGc7HkY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HhmabGc7HkY[/video]


If you are hitting monster hooks, trying to weaken off your grip a touch won't do much if your path is still significantly out to the right.  My grip is still crazy strong and I can now hit fades and draws quite easily.


----------



## GreggerKBR (Nov 17, 2016)

Cheers Gaz! I've been working on this same thing since May'15, it's been brilliant fun being competitive every weekend!  Enjoy!


----------



## davemc1 (Jan 13, 2017)

Hows this going mate, Is it still the golden egg?

 Ive had a few more since, todays was a beaut! Wonder what tomorrow will bring :rofl:


----------



## AMcC (Jan 14, 2017)

garyinderry said:



			There is just no end to these videos.  They keep coming up on my recommended videos. 

For those that drop the shoulder back and swing out to the right field, this move initially feels like it might push you over the top.  It does anything but. 


[video=youtube;HhmabGc7HkY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HhmabGc7HkY[/video]


If you are hitting monster hooks, trying to weaken off your grip a touch won't do much if your path is still significantly out to the right.  My grip is still crazy strong and I can now hit fades and draws quite easily.
		
Click to expand...

Have just noticed this thread.

When you are coiled at the top of your backswing, are you still consciously thinking of "bumping" your hips towards the target, then trying to hit with your right shoulder ?


----------



## xcore (Jan 14, 2017)

Intresting idea/swing thought. Definitely trying it out st the range tomorrow!


----------



## Snelly (Jan 14, 2017)

Interesting viewing.  Good thread.

I had a similar lightbulb moment a couple of weeks ago having watched a video of my swing from about seven years ago.  There was a startling difference between then and now in terms of my position at the top of my backswing.  My hands were a good six inches higher so much more of an upright plane.    

I experimented with this and feel that the results are pretty similar to yours with a much better shoulder turn, pointing at the ball at the top of my backswing. 

The results have been startling.  My last three rounds have been +1, -1 and -2 gross.  I have even managed to find a repeatable, controlled fade - something I have lacked for what seems like years. 

I am itching to get back on the course.  Sadly, snow stopped play today.


----------



## garyinderry (Jan 14, 2017)

davemc1 said:



			Hows this going mate, Is it still the golden egg?

 Ive had a few more since, todays was a beaut! Wonder what tomorrow will bring :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

I still have this in mind but my main focus is on my backswing atm.  Had my second leson and working damm hard trying to rid myself of my flat backswing.  Mighty difficult.

Still have to do transition downswing and impact after i nail this move. 

How hard can it be to take the club away like one henrick stenson?   Very, is the answer. Especially if your swing looks more like miguel jimenez


----------



## garyinderry (Jan 14, 2017)

davemc1 said:



			Hows this going mate, Is it still the golden egg?

 Ive had a few more since, todays was a beaut! Wonder what tomorrow will bring :rofl:
		
Click to expand...




davemc1 said:



			There good these lightbulb moments &#129300; &#128161;&#128515;

I had one the other week of keeping the shoulders out of the swing, today's gem was to keep the legs quiet. Only had a 9+52 but was crunching them. 

Soon the only thing moving in my swing will be the arms &#128514;

Golf aint easy
		
Click to expand...


Oh and dave la,  you do know the feeling of keeping the hips and legs still is a swing thought of a young Tiger woods.  He said they dont do that but its jist a feeling so they don't outrun the rest of his swing. 

You were on to something there.


----------



## garyinderry (Jan 25, 2017)

Light bulb moment #1957 wasn't far behind.  


Ball striking has gone from hitting fats to some serious flush irons.  Transferred through to woods.  Hit some of the best 3 woods ever in my life. 


Been told to watch henrick stenson's swing and watched this video of his swing thoughts.  1.15 to 1.29 

He shifts onto his back foot.  I decided to pre set this. Not so much of a big movement of weight but certainly feeling pressure set on my trail leg. Turn around this and drive. 

Result has been a feeling of coiling up behind the ball.  Ball turf contact has increased 10 fold.   divots are much more shallow.  Less pork chop, more bacon slice. 

Tried it last few holes 3 games ago. Immediate results.  Last two games been 8 and 6 over quite comfortably hitting the ball more solidly than I have in years. 

Seems to reduce/ eliminate my reverse pivot. 

Here is the stenson video.  He does this all the time. 


[video=youtube;PD4yTt_Lw6Q]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PD4yTt_Lw6Q&t=1s[/video]


----------



## garyinderry (Jan 25, 2017)

Luke Donald - 55% weight should be on the right.   thanks golf monthly.

[video=youtube;4aZlSgUBIeE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4aZlSgUBIeE[/video]




Million videos saying 50/50 distribution.  Plenty saying weight left stay left.  This just makes me reverse pivot and hit monster divots.


----------



## garyinderry (Jan 27, 2017)

This pro talks about different weight shifts.


The one I am doing is the pre load right side drivers weight shift. 3mins 49seconds in this video for a brief description. 

Do not miss giving this a try.  Absolutely brilliant. 

[video=youtube;w6V8Rv2GuQE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w6V8Rv2GuQE[/video]


----------



## Junior (Jan 27, 2017)

I struggle a bit with transition and my fault is that I can end up way ahead of the ball and flipping the hands like crazy.  

One of the best tips I have used is to have a slight pause at the top. then just bump the hips forward and turn.  This along with trying to get the hands a bit higher has worked a treat.  Last season was the straightest I have ever been off the tee.


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 27, 2017)

Only problem with these small changes and light bulb moments is they can cause a problem elsewhere in the swing.

prob better to get prof advice to back any of this up


----------



## garyinderry (Jan 27, 2017)

patricks148 said:



			Only problem with these small changes and light bulb moments is they can cause a problem elsewhere in the swing.

prob better to get prof advice to back any of this up
		
Click to expand...

The proof is in the pudding.  The difference is terms of quality of strike is unbelievable. 

Currently having a series of lessons this winter. Next lesson is in 2 weeks.  The pro will need to fight me off this way of loading. Looking forward to hearing what he has to say. 

Put it this way.  

Since incorporating this. I have maybe slightly mishit one iron shot per round compared to flushing only one iron shot per round and hitting the rest a bit meh. 

Its been that good.


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 27, 2017)

garyinderry said:



			The proof is in the pudding.  The difference is terms of quality of strike is unbelievable. 

Currently having a series of lessons this winter. Next lesson is in 2 weeks.  The pro will need to fight me off this way of loading. Looking forward to hearing what he has to say. 

Put it this way.  

Since incorporating this. I have maybe slightly mishit one iron shot per round compared to flushing only one iron shot per round and hitting the rest a bit meh. 

Its been that good.
		
Click to expand...

I've just found when you start talking weight shift its very easy to get wrong and start sliding and getting stuck.

I though i was shifting  my weight quite well for some time, until i started getting lessons with my current pro..... i wasn't


----------



## garyinderry (Jan 27, 2017)

patricks148 said:



			I've just found when you start talking weight shift its very easy to get wrong and start sliding and getting stuck.

I though i was shifting  my weight quite well for some time, until i started getting lessons with my current pro..... i wasn't

Click to expand...

This isn't a shift of weight though.   this is pre setting pressure applied to the ground at address.  Adding to this by turning around it then driving off it towards the target. 

Henrick does it as a slight lateral movement just before he swings as a swing trigger. All I am doing it pre setting this at address. 

[video=youtube;sKBZt_lCEPk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sKBZt_lCEPk[/video]


----------



## garyinderry (Jan 27, 2017)

[video=youtube;QcuZO4Udris]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QcuZO4Udris[/video]


----------



## garyinderry (Jan 27, 2017)

[video=youtube;Vp_ikwUQg54]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vp_ikwUQg54[/video]

This wee man knows what he's doing.


----------



## garyinderry (Jan 27, 2017)

Pretty extreme example here.  

[video=youtube;xQCjh1JIcBo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xQCjh1JIcBo[/video]


----------



## garyinderry (Jan 28, 2017)

[video=youtube;F63IuURhegA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F63IuURhegA[/video]


This is it explained in a nutshell.   why start with weight pressure middle, shift it back then somehow have to try and get it back on the front foot? 

As he says, start back, wind around it then you simply have only one way to go if you have any kind of decent golf movement. 


Anyone tried this yet?  I promise you, this makes so much sense its laughable.


----------



## turkish (Jan 28, 2017)

Do you use this for all swings mate or just driver?


----------



## garyinderry (Jan 28, 2017)

This is for all full shots.  When I and the videos say driving it is describing the motion through the shot.  Load up and drive weight and energy towards the target. 


Just in from another round doing this and flushing everything.   6 over with 3 silly 3 putts thrown in.


----------



## garyinderry (Feb 8, 2017)

Anyone know a good spark?  light bulb moment is basically a permanent lighting fixture. 

Has no one actually tried this yet?  pre-loading the right side that is.  

Nephew was struggling recently on front 9 hanging back on some shots causing poor contact.  I explained this to him and pretty much instantly was crushing the ball. 2 over back 9 flushing it. 

Iron shot from range tonight.


----------



## garyinderry (Feb 8, 2017)

[video=youtube;ttF5mB4ZPOs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ttF5mB4ZPOs[/video]


----------



## garyinderry (Feb 8, 2017)

Load and drive at target.  Bang 

[video=youtube;KllZ4mLUQ08]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KllZ4mLUQ08[/video]


----------



## pendodave (Feb 8, 2017)

I was fiddling around on the course on Monday evening and started doing this by accident. It worked really well. I think it makes me turn better rather than swaying onto my right leg at the start of the takeaway.

I don't remember having read the thread earlier, so not giving you any credit though 

Although it might have been somewhere deep in my subconscious. I have a bad habit of forgetting helpful swing thoughts until the 14th hole of any given round...


----------



## snell (Feb 8, 2017)

Hi Gary sounds like this could be the answer to my current swing problem 

What page is the initial video on for this method??


----------



## garyinderry (Feb 8, 2017)

garyinderry said:



			Light bulb moment #1957 wasn't far behind.  


Ball striking has gone from hitting fats to some serious flush irons.  Transferred through to woods.  Hit some of the best 3 woods ever in my life. 


Been told to watch henrick stenson's swing and watched this video of his swing thoughts.  1.15 to 1.29 

He shifts onto his back foot.  I decided to pre set this. Not so much of a big movement of weight but certainly feeling pressure set on my trail leg. Turn around this and drive. 

Result has been a feeling of coiling up behind the ball.  Ball turf contact has increased 10 fold.   divots are much more shallow.  Less pork chop, more bacon slice. 

Tried it last few holes 3 games ago. Immediate results.  Last two games been 8 and 6 over quite comfortably hitting the ball more solidly than I have in years. 

Seems to reduce/ eliminate my reverse pivot. 

Here is the stenson video.  He does this all the time. 


[video=youtube;PD4yTt_Lw6Q]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PD4yTt_Lw6Q&t=1s[/video]
		
Click to expand...

My original thoughts on this.  Start on page 5.   let me know how you get on.


----------



## garyinderry (Feb 8, 2017)

pendodave said:



			I was fiddling around on the course on Monday evening and started doing this by accident. It worked really well. I think it makes me turn better rather than swaying onto my right leg at the start of the takeaway.

I don't remember having read the thread earlier, so not giving you any credit though 

Although it might have been somewhere deep in my subconscious. I have a bad habit of forgetting helpful swing thoughts until the 14th hole of any given round...
		
Click to expand...

Just make sure to remember it on the first the next time, or even better, at the range. Make it a habit.:thup:


----------



## huds1475 (May 2, 2017)

Had mine today, probably the best lesson I've ever had.

Most of you who've seen my swing will know it's not a thing of any beauty. Some of the problems are;

Backswing - Left leg collapsing, stand up out of posture, flat shoulder plane, arms way behind body.
Downswing - Early extension, transition with top 1/2 of body, left leg collapses the other way this time(!), no power / direction.

Other than that I'm pretty decent.


So today I sat down with our Pro and explained how I seem to be repeating the same mistakes and, no matter what I try to do to correct any of the above I never show any real progression on video. I also feel that tips etc. / standard lessons aren't helping.

We decided to walk through the feel and find ways to get into positions. 

First, with the backswing we worked on where the correct position was and then some easy drills with how to get there. I felt loaded, realised what a glute was and found some actual muscles in my body! Also, instead of rising 4" in the backswing I'm now actually dropping height which means I can create some power from the ground.

Now I've been in that position before but I always felt stuck and unable to get back to the ball. So then we did some drills using hips and driving into the impact bag to generate some speed without using my arms to generate 'power'.

After about 50 minutes we then hit a few balls and, Jebus, the difference was frightening. The Trackman stats showed the following improvements from the start of the lesson;

(7 iron)
Average 9mph clubhead speed increase.
Average 20 yards carry increase.
Tighter dispersion.
A 'proper' ball flight trajectory.

:whoo:

Walked out laughing at the simplicity of hit then went to the range to confirm it wasn't some sort of hallucination.

Think the moral of the story is that it's really important to work on feeling how you get into the right positions to hit a golf shot, and get your pro to not only talk about but help you position yourself correctly. Was the best lesson I've ever had by a long way because of this (and I've had a fair few).

Apologies for the long winded post!!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 2, 2017)

Great to hear. The trick now is to repeat it without the pro on your shoulder reminding and prodding you. That's always the hard bit. At least you know it's possible. Could be a big step forward &#128079;&#128079;


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 2, 2017)

All you have to do now is work hard on the stuff from today, get confident with it and take it on the course.


----------



## huds1475 (May 2, 2017)

Probably doesn't read that way as I was in a rush but, the lightbulb moment was more about communication / learning how to get into positions in lessons than how much faster I swung / further I hit the ball .


----------



## Junior (May 3, 2017)

Glad it works mate.  Practise makes permanent 

I was always told to swing using the big muscles and not just my 'pipe cleaner' arms


----------



## NWJocko (May 3, 2017)

huds1475 said:



			Had mine today, probably the best lesson I've ever had.

*Backswing - Left leg collapsing, stand up out of posture, flat shoulder plane, arms way behind body.
Downswing - Early extension, transition with top 1/2 of body, left leg collapses the other way this time(!), no power / direction.*


So today I sat down with our Pro and explained how I seem to be repeating the same mistakes and, no matter what I try to do to correct any of the above I never show any real progression on video. I also feel that tips etc. / standard lessons aren't helping.
		
Click to expand...

I have idea what the bit in bold means! :rofl:

The second bit is probably some of the best advice I've read on here, I don't think enough people sit down with/challenge the pro and explain they simply aren't improving despite numerous lessons (whatever the reason) and just carry on the same path.  From my (anecdotal/personal) experience a tiny proportion of people who take regular lessons actually see any improvement. 

Great to see you being positive rather than frustrated mate, keep up the good work :thup:


----------



## huds1475 (May 3, 2017)

Exactly Iain.  The challenge was the breakthrough.

Will no doubt be all 'woe is me by Monday, two chops round Silloth beckon


----------



## huds1475 (May 3, 2017)

Junior said:



			'pipe cleaner' arms
		
Click to expand...

LOL. Like mine. 

Plus I have matching office-soft hands!


----------



## NWJocko (May 3, 2017)

huds1475 said:



			Will no doubt be all 'woe is me by Monday, *two chops round Silloth beckon*

Click to expand...

Jammy git :thup:

One of my favourites, rips me a new one every time I'm there though


----------



## turkish (Jul 5, 2017)

Usually don't post on this thread as lightbulb moments I take with a pinch of salt as some other fault usually kicks in but I've been struggling a lot with driver, 3 wood and even hybrid recently- being far to steep.

I have known in the back of my mind a lot is to do with my rotation (or lack of) due to hip issues so have taken to flairing my left foot really open- probably more than 45 degrees then also getting more spine tilt and it has been a revelation.

Managed to practice for an hour this morning before having a lesson at lunchtime and even the pro commented how it was much better than previous lessons. I still occasionally come over the top and need to feel I keep my back to target a lot more but if this is something you struggle with give it a try.


----------



## the_coach (Jul 5, 2017)

turkish said:



			Usually don't post on this thread as lightbulb moments I take with a pinch of salt as some other fault usually kicks in but I've been struggling a lot with driver, 3 wood and even hybrid recently- being far to steep.

I have known in the back of my mind a lot is to do with my rotation (or lack of) due to hip issues so have taken to flairing my left foot really open- probably more than 45 degrees then also getting more spine tilt and it has been a revelation.

Managed to practice for an hour this morning before having a lesson at lunchtime and even the pro commented how it was much better than previous lessons. I still occasionally come over the top and need to feel I keep my back to target a lot more but if this is something you struggle with give it a try.
		
Click to expand...

flared lead foot very helpful to allow lead hip clearance

what may well help everything become more than just a lightbulb temporary moment is some stuff have just posted in the thread "body getting ahead of the ball in the downswing" in experts 

although the title of thread maybes appears to have nothing to do with the issue you speak to here - the advice written  over the angle of the direction of travel that the hands/handle/arms need to move to have the trail elbow move to front of trail hip in the downswing & how that happens plays a real key role in the relative shallowness of the shaft during the first half of the downswing from transition

_just *how* and *where* the trail elbow moves in the first half of the downswing is a real key to an optimum shaft angle__ - _meaning not getting a ways too steep

if can get the drift of this it would assist a real bunch in a more solid path & AoA into impact


----------



## garyinderry (Jul 9, 2017)

It always comes back to what the shoulders are doing.  They rotate around the spine and play a huge roll on the shot you are trying to play. 

I seen friends recently lose the ball out right and sure enough they have open shoulders at address.  Even my nephew who usually hits a bit of a hook will lose the ball right if the tee box points left and his shoulders follow suit. 


Anyone who had read my posts this last load of months with know I've struggled with contact issues.  Ive tried all sorts of funky back swing ideas with the club, many different weight shift ideas too. 

My bad shot has been the fat.  Constantly hitting behind the ball.   finally cured it this last 4 rounds or so and its been right there all along.  My swing or more to the point, shoulder turn has been too flat. 

Fixed this by simply thinking

One piece take away then left shoulder down to the ball.  

So simple. Working a treat. 


Couple of things here to explain. 

[video=youtube;b9tN2yWDH5w]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b9tN2yWDH5w[/video]


----------



## garyinderry (Jul 9, 2017)

Little drill here.

https://www.instagram.com/p/BT-OasMAYbR/?taken-by=akolloff


----------



## davemc1 (Oct 11, 2017)

I've got another one, I even reckon this ones for keeps! 

&#128514;&#128514;

watching a crossfield video on practising strike, and he says to try and hit it out of the different parts of the club, toe, heal etc (not the grip  )

so with my constant battles with the low hook, I try to hit it out the top of the face. BOOM! I've never been so happy to hit a weak high slice. Tried to dial it in, usual varying degrees on quality of strike, BUT overall a much higher ball flight.


Daveys cracked it :rofl:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 11, 2017)

davemc1 said:



			Daveys cracked it :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

For now


----------



## garyinderry (Oct 11, 2017)

davemc1 said:



			I've got another one, I even reckon this ones for keeps! 

&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;

watching a crossfield video on practising strike, and he says to try and hit it out of the different parts of the club, toe, heal etc (not the grip  )

so with my constant battles with the low hook, I try to hit it out the top of the face. BOOM! I've never been so happy to hit a weak high slice. Tried to dial it in, usual varying degrees on quality of strike, BUT overall a much higher ball flight.


Daveys cracked it :rofl:
		
Click to expand...


Crisfield does say sometimes all he has to do to is tell people to 'stop doing it'. Lol 

You can never practice strike too much.  I spent a bit of time going to the course with impact tape on my driver face.  After a few times the impacts were getting much tighter.  Massively over looked thing by us hacks.


----------

